# Urgent - have to buy a Daily Mirror today forAldi voucher



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

£5 off £40 spend - voucher in Daily mirror today but you have until April 2nd to use it

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...-15-v2&utm_campaign=deals&utm_content=7#aldi5


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that rag still in circulation.>

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Must be. 
I've looked at it (can't say read it) in coffee shops. You can get through the whole thing in 5 minutes.
My Mum andDad read it all their lives until they decided it was getting seedy and changed to the Daily Mail


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And Aldi have a good looking caravan 12v TV ( with USB port and DVD player etc) for £99.99 today with a 3 year guarantee. Plus, for those who are not already swimiing in the stuff, Blue Diamond loo fluid and flush additive for a low price.

Every little helps....( and they can't make you read the newspaper)

G

Edit to add: In our local Aldi the Daily Mirrors were flying off the shelf this morning with the tills lending scissors to cut out the tokens.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just got back, 


one mega loaf, some loo blue, 2 cats chews,
no need of a D mirror, plenty on the shelf though,
















tony:smile2:










,


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just making my shopping list ready to go to Aldi, off to Winchester CC for the weekend so need to stock up.
A couple of months ago I was wandering round Aldi and noticed several Daily Mirrors scattered around the store, thought that people where having a free read then dumping them until I saw a woman ripping a voucher out of one.
So you don't need to buy it, just pick one up as you enter the store.

Barry


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> £5 off £40 spend - voucher in Daily mirror today but you have until April 2nd to use it
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...-15-v2&utm_campaign=deals&utm_content=7#aldi5


Thanks for the info.


----------

